# Good web site for food advice



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I get newsletters emailed from this website and today I got the first in a series about feeding dogs. This one focused on the history of the dog food industry and is quite interesting. You can sign up for these newsletters on the website. You won't get a lot of junk from them at all and I think there is a lot of interest among us in feeding our dogs well.

B-naturals

Look on the left lower side of the site and click on Newletter Directory to see the newsletters.

For those of you who want to read about diet for dogs with liver ailments:
Liver diet


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks...I signed up for the newsletter.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ooops! Posted in the wrong place!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I get newsletters emailed from this website and today I got the first in a series about feeding dogs. This one focused on the history of the dog food industry and is quite interesting. You can sign up for these newsletters on the website. You won't get a lot of junk from them at all and I think there is a lot of interest among us in feeding our dogs well.
> 
> B-naturals
> 
> ...


Thanks Pico's Parent for bringing this website to our attention. The whole thing about Protein is it's not as simple as it sounds. If this Lew Olson is right, it's the _type_ of protein we should learn, not just the amount on the can or sack. I just read another article in the new January issue of "Whole Dog Journal" called "A Super(But Secret) Industry" about canned dog food. They tell in there how to interpet the amount of protein on a can to go with the amount in dry food. I always presumed when a can said 8% protein and the sack of dry said 24% protein that I was feeding much less protein with the canned. Not so!

www.whole-dog-journal.com is the website where you'll find the article mentioned above in the January 2006 issue. It contains 2 pages of the Top Approved Wet Dog Foods. They also have an archived article with their approved list of dry. The companies tend to be the same. Whole Dog Journal is a Holistic magazine, and has really good stuff. However, sometimes there are some far out things, like not vaccinating for distemper! I just skip that stuff.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=86888
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the web site. I like to learn all I can and then use my common sense and knowledge of my Pico to choose the right things to do for his well being. I am interested in holistics and look forward to checking this site out.


----------

